# Thoughts on Guix & NixOS  & package-management



## Alain De Vos (Apr 28, 2021)

I had a quick look at these 2 linux distro's.
Guix don't boot my hardware on bare metal it flips on my radeon card. Can't be installed as package manager in void-linux or devuan-stable.
It uses scheme as a nice package management and configuration language (which one can parse easily)
NixOs has configuration which looks like chaos.
The two distro's look like two missed opportunities to me,what do you think ?


----------



## Menelkir (Apr 28, 2021)

Guix is fine but it feels like is an alpha project, but quite promising if it evolves. NixOS is a nightmare.


----------

